# New selection procedure introduced....



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

*NEW SELECTION PROCEDURE INTRODUCED*

The Canadian Government on November 28, 2008 has announced a new
selection procedure for immigration to Canada under Skilled Worker Class.

This procedure will be applicable to all the applications filed on or after
February 27, 2008.


*HIGHLIGHTS OF NEW SELECTION PROCEDURE*

Following are some of the highlights of new selection procedure –




*Processing in 6 to 12 months*: All applications filed on or after
February 27, 2008 will be processed in 6 to 12 months.

As such new applications filed now will cross applications that are in
queue since last so many years.

In other words the processing of new applications will be on a
fast track.




*Relaxation in English language requirements*: Relaxation has
been given in English language proficiency requirement.

Under previous selection procedure, most of the applicants were
required to have HIGH proficiency (7 or more than 7 bands) in all
the four skills of IELTS (General) test.

Under new rules, following bands would be required to have full
points under Language Factor:

Listening = 7.5 or more
Reading, writing and Speaking = 6.5 or more




*Filing of an Initial Application*: Before filing regular immigration
application, an initial application will be submitted to Centralized
Intake Office (CIO) in Canada.

If the applicant meets all the selection requirements, applicant will
be asked to file regular immigration application to the Visa Office of
his / her jurisdiction.

If the applicant does not meet selection requirements, his / her
application with Government Processing Fee will be returned.




*Occupations-in-Demand: *To apply, applicant must have at least
one year full-time or full-time equivalent, paid working experience in
one of the occupations announced under Minister's Instructions.

The Canadian Government will update occupations from time-to-
time by removing any of the occupations in the present list and
adding new occupations in accordance with the occupations-in-
demand in the job market.

The occupations now on the list may not be there in a near
future.


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks for the info. better check out the list and watch for changes.

hopefully quicker processing will help out people but it does make me feel sorry for those who have applications still pending


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

scotiagirl said:


> thanks for the info. better check out the list and watch for changes.
> 
> hopefully quicker processing will help out people but it does make me feel sorry for those who have applications still pending


Yes many of will be there before the persons like me who applied in Sep 06 and still waiting to hear something..... Lets hope for better.

-Kamran


----------



## GingerNaps (Jul 29, 2008)

So, just to double check if I got this right, you can only apply for the Skilled Worker visa these days if your occupation is in demand at the time? 

I get a nice amount of points from the test but unfortunately neither my or my partner's occupation is in demand at the time.


----------

